# übermorgen hol ich der Königin ihr Kind



## Hutschi

In Rumpelstilzchen finden wir die bekannten Worte: 



> "heute back ich, morgen brau ich,
> *übermorgen hol ich der Königin ihr Kind; *
> ach, wie gut ist daß niemand weiß
> daß ich Rumpelstilzchen heiß!"


http://www.1000-maerchen.de/fairyTale/999-rumpelstilzchen.htm

Hier ist interessant, dass der Dativ als besitzanzeigender Dativ steht.

Es bedeutet: "Ich hole das Kind der Königin." - nicht "Ich hole das Kind für die Königin". Das ist jedem klar.

Bisher wurde mir immer gesagt, dieser sei falsch - sozusagen frevelhaftes Deutsch.

Da das Märchen aber standardsprachlich ist, sollte die Konstruktion standardsprachlich auch korrekt sein.

Siehe auch http://www.readers-edition.de/2009/03/24/warum-dem-sick-sein-zwiebelfisch-nicht-falsch-ist/

Wird diese Form heute rehabilitiert?


----------



## Kurtchen

Hutschi said:


> [...]
> Da das Märchen aber standardsprachlich ist, sollte die Konstruktion standardsprachlich auch korrekt sein.
> [...]




cf. http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/rumpelstilzchen.html 

~1820 vs 2009


----------



## Robocop

> übermorgen hol ich der Königin ihr Kind





Hutschi said:


> Es bedeutet: "Ich hole das Kind der Königin." ... Das ist jedem klar.


Weniger klar ist bei dieser Formulierung aber, ob das Kind von der Königin weggeholt wird, um es irgendwohin zu bringen, oder ob es von irgendwo hergeholt wird, um es zur Königin zu bringen.


----------



## Sowka

Kurtchen said:


> cf. http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/rumpelstilzchen.html
> 
> ~1820 vs 2009


 
Hallo Kurtchen 

Was willst Du denn damit sagen? Deine Quelle vergleicht Fassungen von 1810 bis 1820. Woraus beziehst Du Angaben für 2009??  und das zuversichtliche Durchstreichen in Hutschis Posting?

Es wäre - das habe ich im EO-Forum gelernt - immer gut, nicht nur Links anzugeben, sondern den Text zu *zitieren*, den man aus der umfänglichen Quelle ansprechen möchte.

Abgesehen davon: Ich möchte nicht sprechen wie Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Abgesehen davon: Ich möchte nicht sprechen wie Rumpelstilzchen


Das ist aber genau der Punkt: Rumpelstilzchen spricht eben nicht "standardsprachlich korrekt". Und damit ist Hutschis Prämisse widerlegt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das ist aber genau der Punkt: Rumpelstilzchen spricht eben nicht "standardsprachlich korrekt". Und damit ist Hutschis Prämisse widerlegt.


Es ist keine Prämisse, sondern eine Schlussfolgerung, aber eine, nach der ich gefragt habe.

Die Prämissen sind:

1. Der Text kommt in einem Märchen vor.
2. Das Märchen ist standardsprachlich.

Schlussfolgerung:
Der Text ist standardsprachlich. 
Zweifel sind vorhanden, ob 2. korrekt ist.  Dann wäre natürlich auch der Schluss falsch, nicht aber unbedingt die Schlussfolgerung.




Robocop said:


> _Originally Posted by *Hutschi*
> 
> _
> _Es bedeutet: "Ich hole das Kind der Königin." ... Das ist jedem klar.
> _
> 
> Weniger klar ist bei dieser Formulierung aber, ob das Kind von der Königin weggeholt wird, um es irgendwohin zu bringen, oder ob es von irgendwo hergeholt wird, um es zur Königin zu bringen.



Ich denke, bei dieser Formulierung ist es völlig klar, dass das Kind der Königin geholt wird. Der Ort wird nicht erwähnt. 

Bei "Ich hole der Königin ihr Kind" wäre eine Interpretation möglich: "Ich hole das Kind der Königin, um es ihr zu bringen." Dass das nicht gemeint ist, wird in mündlicher Sprache durch Betonung geklärt. 

In schriftlicher geht das leider nicht.

Die Frage ist: Gehört die Dativ-Wendung zur Standardsprache oder nicht? Dass sie von den meisten als schlechter Stil betrachtet wird, ist mir klar.

Für mich ist aber auch eine Wendung, wie "Hinter meiner Mutter ihrem Haus" kein Problem. Ich verwende sie nur nicht, weil sie von anderen als schlechter Stil betrachtet wird. Sprachökonomisch wäre sie aber perfekt.


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> Es ist keine Prämisse, sondern eine Schlussfolgerung, aber eine, nach der ich gefragt habe.





Hutschi said:


> Da das Märchen aber standardsprachlich ist, ...


Hier haben wir den "Knackpunkt": Stimmt das? Sind Märchen [generell] standardsprachlich geschrieben?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist keine Prämisse, sondern eine Schlussfolgerung, aber eine, nach der ich gefragt habe.
> 
> *Die Prämissen sind*:
> 
> 1. Der Text kommt in einem Märchen vor.
> *2. Das Märchen ist standardsprachlich.*


Doch, Du hast es gerade widerholt. Dieser Teil des Märchens ist in direkter Rede gehalten. Wenn Rumpelstilzchen nicht standardsprachlich spricht, ist zumindest dieser Teil des Märchens nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## severin83

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist aber auch eine Wendung, wie "Hinter meiner Mutter ihrem Haus" kein Problem. Ich verwende sie nur nicht, weil sie von anderen als schlechter Stil betrachtet wird. Sprachökonomisch wäre sie aber perfekt.



Wie würdest du es den sagen? Verwendet ihr dort im Norden tatsächlich noch Genitiv? Hierzulande  hört man den jedenfalls selten. Oder würdest du das mit einer "von" Konstruktion umschreiben (also letzlich auch dem Dativ den Vorzug geben)?
lg


----------



## Sowka

severin83 said:


> Wie würdest du es den sagen? Verwendet ihr dort im Norden tatsächlich noch Genitiv? Hierzulande hört man den jedenfalls selten. Oder würdest du das mit einer "von" Konstruktion umschreiben (also letzlich auch dem Dativ den Vorzug geben)?
> lg


 
Hallo severin 

Ich sage: "Hinter dem Haus meiner Mutter". Das ist für mich das Natürlichste und Bündigste.


----------



## severin83

Ok. Das habe ich mir eh so gedacht. Ich würde nämlich umgangssprachlich tatsächlich genannte Dativkonstruktion verwenden, oder "Hinter( de)m Haus von meiner Mutter" sagen.
lg


----------



## berndf

severin83 said:


> Wie würdest du es den sagen? Verwendet ihr dort im Norden tatsächlich noch Genitiv? Hierzulande hört man den jedenfalls selten. Oder würdest du das mit einer "von" Konstruktion umschreiben (also letzlich auch dem Dativ den Vorzug geben)?
> lg


Nun kommt Hutschi nicht aus dem Norden, sondern aus dem mitteldeutschen Sprachraum.

Aber zu Deiner Frage: Im Hochdeutschen ist der Genitiv in Nordeutschland durchaus noch in Gebrauch. Im Niederdeutschen gibt es keinen Genitiv mehr (Mittelniederdeutsch hatte ihn noch, Neuniederdeutsch nicht mehr). Der Ausdruck heißt in Neuniederdeutsch _achter min Modder ehr Hus._


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Der Ausdruck heißt in Neuniederdeutsch _achter min Modder ihr Hus._



Im Niederländischen heißt es immer noch: "Achter m'n moeder d'r huis" bzw. "achter m'n vader z'n huis". Das ist zwar nicht allerfeinster Stil, aber lange nicht so verpönt wie "hinter meiner Mutter ihr'm Haus". Da Niederländisch im Vergleich zu Hochdeutsch die authentischere und ältere Sprache ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass, zumindest in bestimmten Regionen, Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts "der Königin *ihr* Kind", wenn schon nicht Standarddeutsch, dann doch zumindest akzeptiertes Umgangsdeutsch war.


----------



## severin83

berndf said:


> Nun kommt Hutschi nicht aus dem Norden, sondern aus dem mitteldeutschen Sprachraum.


Ich sagte ja auch nicht norddeutsch, sondern im Norden, im Sinn von nördlich von mir aus gesehen. 
Ansonsten danke für die Erklärungen.
lg


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Da Niederländisch im Vergleich zu Hochdeutsch die autentischere und ältere Sprache ist...


Bitte? Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Aussage?

Die drei Standardsprachen die sich im Mittelalter aus dem ursprünglichen westgermanischen Dialektkontinuum (abgesehen von Englisch, das sich unabhängig entwickelte) entwickelten, Mittelhochdeutsch, Mittelniederländisch und Mittelniederdeutsch (wovon heute nur noch Hochdeutsch und Niederländisch als Standardsprachen übrig sind) waren alles Synthesesprachen verschiedener Dialekte. Mittelniederländisch und Mittelniederdeutsch waren insofern "weniger durchmischt", als sie sich jeweils vornehmlich aus Dialekten einer Gruppe entwickelten: Mittelniederländisch aus niederfränkischen und Mittelniederdeutsch aus sächsischen Dialekten, während Hochdeutsch aus Dialekten mehrerer Gruppen gebildet wurde. Mehr oder weniger alt als die anderen ist aber sicher keine dieser Sprachen und wertende Begriffe wie "authentisch" haben, m.E. in diesem Zusammenhang nichts verloren.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Bitte? Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Aussage?
> 
> Mehr oder weniger alt als die anderen ist aber sicher keine dieser Sprachen und wertende Begriffe wie "authentisch" haben, m.E. in diesem Zusammenhang nichts verloren.



Na ja, inwieweit "authentisch" (meinen typo wegen des fehlenden "h" habe ich inzwischen verbessert) wertend ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Ich meinte es in dem Sinne, wie es auch bei Wikipedia ("Niederländische Sprache") steht:

"Was den Wortschatz betrifft, so bewahrt das Niederländische mehr als das moderne (Hoch-)Deutsche den alten Wortbestand. Sprachliche Weiterentwicklungen und Neuformungen der heutigen Deutschen Sprache fanden nie Eingang in das Niederländische, im (Hoch-)Deutschen bereits verschwundene Begriffe leben im Niederländischen fort (z. B. oorlog, lenen, kiezen, verbazen). Im Unterschied zum Hochdeutschen sind die Wörter lautlich unverschoben, haben die hochdeutsche Lautverschiebung also nicht mitgemacht. Beispiele sind:
genoot/Genosse, wetenschap/Wissenschaft, paard/Pferd, koopman/Kaufmann, verbeteren/verbessern, koninkrijk/Königreich."

Können wir uns darauf einigen? Und "authentischere" ändere ich in "ursprünglichere" ab.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich habe die Textstelle nie als Genitiv gesehen, sondern immer schon als Ellipse gedeutet - wie sie in der Literatur durchaus üblich ist:

"Übermorgen hol ich der Königin ihr Kind (weg)."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe sie gleichfalls nicht als Genitiv gesehen. Aber auch nicht als Ellipse, sondern als Dativ-Konstruktion.

Genitiv: Wessen?
Dativ: Wem sein?

Diese Konstruktion ist sehr alt.
In Dialekten ist sie üblich - und in dialektbeeinflusstem Hochdeutsch.

Zumindest im itzgründischen Gebiet habe ich sie verwendet, ohne aber den Dialekt selbst zu sprechen. (Im Dialekt wäre es kürzer: "Wem sei Häusla?"

Mir ist völlig unklar, warum sie aus der (standarddeutschen) Sprache verschwunden ist.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, aber Hutschi: Diese Dativ-Formulierung erfüllt ja die *Funktion* des Genitivs, und ich glaube, darauf wollte Manni hinaus. 

Diese Dativstruktur wird "in unserer Gegend" auch sehr lebendig verwendet, zu meinem Entsetzen 

Beispiele:
Dem Andreas seine Schwester ist krank.
Der Anna ihre Mutter ist Lehrerin.

Das Verständnis als Ellipse finde ich interessant.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Dativstruktur ist also auch im norddeutschen Bereich lebendig. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Das wäre ein sehr interessanter Fakt.

Mir leuchtet nicht ein, warum "alle Welt" eine Konstruktion aktuell verwendet, die als falsch betrachtet wird. Vielleicht ist sie gar nicht "falsch"?

Als Ellipse könnte "Ich hole der Königin ihr Kind (weg)" vielleicht gesehen werden, aber im Fall von "dem Horst sein Vater ist krank" sehe ich dafür keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, das hast Du richtig verstanden: Hier in der norddeutschen Tiefebene ist diese Dativstruktur, die einen Genitiv repräsentiert, sehr gegenwärtig in der gesprochenen Sprache. Ich verstehe sie, aber mir behagt sie gar nicht.  

Ich hatte die Überlegung zur Ellipse nur auf den Rumpelstilzchen-Satz bezogen, wie von Manni eingebracht.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Vor "dem Horst sein Vater" dürfte so manchem noch aus einem anderen Grund grauen: der Name hat einen Artikel. 

Auch das ist nicht falsch, zumindest nicht in der Umgangssprache. Aber standardsprachlich ist nunmal der sächsische Genitiv das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ja, das hast Du richtig verstanden: Hier in der norddeutschen Tiefebene ist diese Dativstruktur, die einen Genitiv repräsentiert, sehr gegenwärtig in der gesprochenen Sprache. Ich verstehe sie, aber mir behagt sie gar nicht.


In Niederdeutsch ist sie sogar die einzig mögliche, da der Genitiv nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen? Und "authentischere" ändere ich in "ursprünglichere" ab.


Darauf können wir uns wahrscheinlich einigen. Allerdings geht es hier um Grammatik und nicht um Wortschatz. Hier würde ich Dir aber zugestehen, das Niederländisch wahrscheinlich weniger "intellektualisiert" ist als die hochdeutsche Standardsprache und daher der ursprünglichen Volkssprache wahrscheinlich näher ist.

Der "his-genitive", wie die Form "mein Bruder sein Haus" in English heißt, scheint tatsächlich eine sehr alte westgermanische Form zu sein, weil sie sich in allen westgermanischen Sprachen findet. Ich kenne sie sie aber nur aus der frühen Neuzeit; ob diese Form im Mittelalter belegt ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Im Frühneuenglischen existierte diese Form auch und war sogar standardsprachlich: So erinnere ich mich noch aus Studienzeiten, auf mehreren Erstausgaben von Shakespeare-Stücken "as it has sundry times been performed by the *the Lord Chamberlain his servants*" gelesen zu haben (natürllich war dies eine Anmerkung des Herausgebers; in Shakespeares Texten findest Du diese Form natürlich nicht).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> In Niederdeutsch ist sie sogar die einzig mögliche, da der Genitiv nicht mehr existiert.


 

Das erklärt vielleicht die Abneigung. Es wird als Dialekt betrachtet und Dialekt wurde lange Zeit als "schlechte Sprache" bezeichnet. 

"Sprich richtig".

Eines der Resultate ist, dass ich meinen eigenen Dialekt nicht mehr richtig beherrsche. Ein anderes ist, dass ich vieles zu umständlich formuliere.

Wenn die Form im Niederdeutschen die einzig richtige ist, ist klar, dass sie in diesem Bereich als Dialekt betrachtet wird, wenn hochdeutsch gesprochen wird.

Das ist meine Vermutung. Gibt es dafür Belege?


Die Form scheint auch bereits in ältesten Überlieferungen belegt zu sein:

"sunna era suister;" (der Sonne ihre Schwester) - Merseburger Zaubersprüche, althochdeutsch.

Das würde die Zeile sehr einfach erklären - wenn es stimmt.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe noch etwas gefunden: Im Altenglischen scheint die Form ausgestorben zu sein und taucht im frühen Neuenglischen erneut auf (hier). Sie schein also im West-Germanischen sehr zählebige Form zu sein, die immer mal wieder auftritt. Sie stand aber sowohl im Angelsächsischen als auch im AHD neben dem Genitiv und war keine systematische Ersatzform. Im Norwegischen existiert diese Form übrigens auch. Dies ist keine westgermanische Sprache. Ob die Form im Nordgermanischen ebenfalls heimisch war, weiß ich nicht; das wäre interessant rauszufinden. Die moderne norwegische Form könnte nämlich auch auf Niederdeutschen Einfluss zurückgehen, der im Mittelalter und der frühen Neuzeit recht bedeutsam war (vor allem über die Hanse, z.B. war in der Stadt Bergen bis ins 17. Jahrhundert Niederdeutsch Verkehrssprache).

Bezüglich deiner Vermutung, Hutschi: Ich weiß es nicht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen. Die hochdeutsche Standardsprache ist ja recht "intellektualisiert", sehr stark von Literaten, Grammatikern und selbst ernannten Sprachwächtern wie Sick bestimmt. Es kann natürlich sein, dass "volkstümliches" in der Standardsprache schon darum abgelehnt wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant - Vielen Dank.  Auf Deiner Seite steht (hier): "The s-genitive was doubtless felt by many as a contraction of the his-genitive, which strengthened the tendency to place an apostrophe before the genitive endings".

Das wäre auch mein Gedanke gewesen. Es zeigt, dass Volksetymologie stabilisierend und sprachbildend wirkt.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Gibt es irgendwo einen Hinweis darauf, dass sich der "s-Genitiv" aus dem "his-Genitiv" entwickelt haben könnte? Der Gedanke ist tatsächlich verlockend naheliegend.


----------



## Hutschi

Nach dem Wikipedia-Artikel (und anderen) war das nur teilweise so. Im Altenglischen starb der his-Genitiv zunächst aus. Dann entstand er neu, parallel zum "s"-Genitiv, der aber nicht unbedingt mit Apostroph geschrieben wurde. Er wurde dann oft volksetymologisch als Kontraktion des His-Genitivs aufgefasst und das stabilisierte die Tendenz zur Schreibweise mit Apostroph. Insoweit stammt er dann tatsächlich davon mit ab. Genauer findet man es hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/His_genitive (englisch). Es wird dort auch Literatur angegeben und auf die deutsche und norwegische Verwendung hingewiesen.

Komischerweise wäre es dann genau diese Form, die am Ende nach der Rechtschreibreform den Apostroph als Anglizismus wieder in den standarddeutschen Genitiv brachte. "_Willi’s Würstchenbude" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophitis_


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Gibt es irgendwo einen Hinweis darauf, dass sich der "s-Genitiv" aus dem "his-Genitiv" entwickelt haben könnte? Der Gedanke ist tatsächlich verlockend naheliegend.


Die Vermutung wird immer wieder man geäußert, dies ist aber etymologisch völlig unhaltbar. Die -s Genitivendung ist bis zu den frühesten Germanischen Sprachzeugnissen zurückverfolgbar und war im Englischen auch nie verloren gegangen. Eine Verschmelzung mit dem sächsischen Genitiv kann allerdings den Verlust des his-Genitiv im Spätneuenglischen erklären.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Wirklich interessanter Artikel.

Das dort genannte niederländische Beispiel für Umgangssprache

_*"De een z'n dood is de ander z'n brood"*

_kann auf deutsch ganz einfach und ebenso umganssprachlich mit

*"Dem einen sein Tod ist dem anderen sein Brot"*

wiedergegeben werden.

Dafür, dass sich Deutsch und Niederländisch seit 1000 Jahren, verstärkt durch ideologische Gründe, nebeneinanderher entwickeln, gibt es hier eine erstaunliche Übereinstimmung, was für die Ursprünglichkeit dieser Genitivform spricht.

Hier im Rheinland sind Wundungen wie "dem Chantall sing Jöödelschnall" von der Mundart bis in die Umganssprache übrigens völlig normal und akzeptiert.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Komischerweise wäre es dann genau diese Form, die am Ende nach der Rechtschreibreform den Apostroph als Anglizismus wieder in den standarddeutschen Genitiv brachte. "_Willi’s Würstchenbude"_


Die Genitivendung mit Apostroph ('s) ist im Deutschen ohnehin heimisch. Das Genitiv -s ist sowohl im Englischen als auch im Deutschen durch Vokalverlust aus -es entstanden. Das Apostroph wurde im Deutschen erst 1901 durch eine Rechtschreibreform abgeschaft.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das wusste ich nicht. Dass es jetzt wiederkam, ist das aus dem 19. Jahrhundert zu erklären oder eher aus dem Englischen oder noch ganz anders?


----------



## berndf

Keine Ahnung. Ich denke aber eher aufgrund englischen Einflusses. Der Geschichte mit der Reform von 1901 ist heute ohnehin nur noch sprachgeschichtlich besonders interessierten bekannt.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Die Genitivendung mit Apostroph ('s) ist im Deutschen ohnehin heimisch.


Zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz vor allem in der Form des unsäglichen "Plural-Apostroph-s":
die *LKW's*, die *PKW's*, die *PC's*, die *ID's*, ja sogar die *Handy's*, etc.

Zum *Deppenapostroph* gibt es eine Menge von "Literatur" (Ergüssen) auf dem Web, wie zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich finde interessant, dass das sogenannte "Deppenapostroph" erst seit etwas mehr als hundert Jahren in der deutschen Sprache überhaupt offiziell falsch ist.

Inzwischen hat sich ja der Duden dafür entschieden, es im begrenzten Umfang wieder zuzulassen - in Analogie zu englischsprachigen Firmennamen wie "McDonald's" usw.

In dieser Form habe ich auch überhaupt kein Problem damit, schwierig wird es erst, wenn apostrophiert wird, wo gar kein Genitiv vorliegt - z.B. beim Mehrzahl-s (wie oben) oder anderen "s" am Wortende.

Vielleicht kommt das Mehrzahl-s-Apostroph ja aus dem Niederländischen zu uns: Dort ist "auto's" zur Kennzeichnung des "o" als langen Vokal korrekt.


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> Vielleicht kommt das Mehrzahl-s-Apostroph ja aus dem Niederländischen zu uns: Dort ist "auto's" zur Kennzeichnung des "o" als langen Vokal korrekt.



Das denke ich eher nicht. Es gibt ja im Deutschen Fälle, wo ein "s" zu Recht mit Apostroph angehängt wird, z.B. wenn "es" zu "s" wird. (Wie geht's?); und so schreiben eben einige *grundsätzlich*, ohne zu differenzieren, jedes angehängte "s" mit Apostroph, ohne sich überhaupt Gedanken zu machen, um was für ein "s" es sich überhaupt handelt.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Natürlich!


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant sind zwei Punkte, die Meinunger in seinem Buch "Sick of Sick" erwähnte:

1. *Sprachekel*

Andrè Meinunger bezeichnet das negative Gefühl, das einen bei manchen Wendungen befällt, als Sprachekel.

Dieser Aspekt zieht sich in gewisser Weise durch die Diskussionen im vorliegenden Thema. Bei der gegebenen Form tritt er vor allem im nördlichen Sprachbereich auf - und beim "Bildungsbürgertum" - wie ich es hier nennen möchte. Die Wendung widerspricht einem sehr großen Teil der Sprachgemeinschaft nicht - und sie widerspricht nicht der deutschen Sprache. 
(Nachdem man endlich gelernt hat, dass die Form falsch sei, wird man durch sie äußerst negativ berührt, sobald man sich als den gebildeten Schichten zugehörig fühlt, die keinen Dialekt mehr sprechen und seine Relikte natürlich ablehnen. "Sprich ordentlich!" ist in diesem Fall das verinnerlichte Credo. "Sprachekel" ist eine andere Kategorie als einfache Fehler. Er tritt nicht in gleichem Maße auf bei offensichtlich falschen Wendungen, wie bei Versprechern oder Tippfehlern. Beispiel: "Er nicht tritt auf." ist ganz offensichtlich falsch, diese Form wird nicht gesprochen, außer von Ausländern oder zur Charakterisierung von Ausländern oder Außerirdischen in der Science Fiction. Das führt nicht zu "Sprachekel". Ich empfand "Sprachekel" vor allem bei fehlerhaften Apostrophen oder bei Wörtern wie "Backshop" - was ich nun durch weitere Lebenserfahrungen revidiert habe.)

2. *Rekursion*:
Meinunger meint, der Genitiv sei nicht rekursiv, also nicht fortsetzbar:

_Peters Hoses Farbe_ ist nicht möglich.
_Dem Peter seiner Hose ihre Farbe_ klingt dagegen ganz normal, (sofern man den Aspekt des Sprachekels eliminiert). 


Mein Vergleich:
Wenn ich es mit "von" vergleiche, so ist diese Form ebenfalls rekursiv:
Die Farbe von der Hose von Peter ... 
Allerdings ist die Reihenfolge der Rekursion genau umgekehrt.

Ich bin nicht sicherob Meinunger bei der Genitiv-Rekursion wirklich allgemein recht hat:

_(Des) Peters Hoses Farbe_ klingt auch für mich falsch.
Dagegen klingt 
_Des Hauses Fensters Farbe _
zwar gestelzt, widerspricht aber nicht meinem Sprachgefühl.


----------

